# popping noise while braking



## fcdacar (Dec 2, 2004)

everytime I press the brake to stop, i hear dis popping noise from one of my back tires. i donno if its the problem with tire or brake, but it only happens during low speed braking like I'm trying to make a stop


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

fcdacar said:


> everytime I press the brake to stop, i hear dis popping noise from one of my back tires. i donno if its the problem with tire or brake, but it only happens during low speed braking like I'm trying to make a stop


Wow, I'm amazed nobody answered your question or at least tried to help.

I actually test drove a '96 Sentra with the exact same problem yesterday. They had replaced the drum and it still didn't cure it. I think it might be the hardware. It could even be the springs causing the sound due to age. Get your hardware checked out back there.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Acceler8ter said:


> Wow, I'm amazed nobody answered your question or at least tried to help.
> 
> I actually test drove a '96 Sentra with the exact same problem yesterday. They had replaced the drum and it still didn't cure it. I think it might be the hardware. It could even be the springs causing the sound due to age. Get your hardware checked out back there.


Humm... This has been talked about before. My 97 with Drums sounds like its creaking and popping back there while braking. Since its drums and doesn't matter much I have not investigated. I have not read on here what the problem is. 
Good Luck, if you solve it let us know;


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

There is a few things that can cause that popping sound.
1. Brake dust build up in the drum, causing the shoes to skip. To fix, remove the drum and use some brakeclean to clean them up. Inspect your drums, if they are very glassy, or have grooves have them resurfaced.
2. Failing hardware. To fix or diagnose, take it to a brake specialist. Im sure you can get a free estimate somewhere.
3. Loose lug nuts. I know it sounds funny, but check them just incase. I know plenty of people who have taken their car into the dealer to only tell them that they needed to tighten the lug nuts, an $80 mistake, easily avoided.


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

My dad who's is a Nissan Master Technician as some of you may know said 
It could be a warped drum needing replaced or a broken spring in the brake drum assembly hope this helps :cheers:


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

T200Sx said:


> My dad who's is a Nissan Master Technician as some of you may know said
> It could be a warped drum needing replaced or a broken spring in the brake drum assembly hope this helps :cheers:


Its pretty hard to warp a rear drum, since it is actauly only doing around 25% of the braking. Unless you are e- braking around corners, FWD drifting...lol, or just ride the e brake, and brakes in general. then you would incure a problem with the front rotors as well.
Not saying that isnt the problem thoe.....lol


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

Nostrodomas said:


> Its pretty hard to warp a rear drum, since it is actauly only doing around 25% of the braking. Unless you are e- braking around corners, FWD drifting...lol, or just ride the e brake, and brakes in general. then you would incure a problem with the front rotors as well.
> Not saying that isnt the problem thoe.....lol


I'd say it's most likely one of the springs. Cause that car I test drove had a brand new drum put on it and it didn't change anything. So I honestly think it's the hardware.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Acceler8ter said:


> I'd say it's most likely one of the springs. Cause that car I test drove had a brand new drum put on it and it didn't change anything. So I honestly think it's the hardware.


Ok I started to look at this problem on my Car. 
First I tightened the lug Nuts. Then road tested. No change 
Tested the rear brakes using the emergancy hand brake or parking brake. 
I could not make the noise even pulling so hard the rear tire skidded. 
In my mind this rules out the drums, but hardware may still be an issue. 
Next will inspect and clean linings and hardware. 
Anyone made progress on eliminating this yet ???


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

IanH said:


> Ok I started to look at this problem on my Car.
> First I tightened the lug Nuts. Then road tested. No change
> Tested the rear brakes using the emergancy hand brake or parking brake.
> I could not make the noise even pulling so hard the rear tire skidded.
> ...


Check your struts (That's right isn't it?). Lift that tire off the ground, put it on a jackstand and then place a jack underneath that side and lift it (only that tires should move, the rest of the car should stay undisturbed). As you do this watch the strut. You might need someone to help you. Check and make sure it isn't leaking fluid, if it does, I bet you just found the problem. It could be vibrating or something and causing that noise. If that's not it, then I don't have any other ideas. However I would check the hardware first, that's the MOST likely problem. Get those springs replaced if you have too, they may be weak from age.


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

Hey, I may have found the solution to this elusive problem. Get your front end checked out on the side you're hearing the noise from. 

I bought that '96 Sentra I was looking at and the thing causing the noise was the right, front rotor. Not the right, rear drum. Brakes don't make a sound anymore. :thumbup: Get you're car looked at up front instead of the rear.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

my girlfriends did that too, we replaced the shoes and it went away. you could try that, 1 hour job and 30 bucks, worth a shot at least


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

Hey, you got a lot of good suggestions but here's one more thing to check if nothing else works. My previous car did the same thing and it was caused by one of two possible things: the star gear in the drum is broken (mine had one point of gear missing) or the PARKING brake cable was sticking. 

whenever you push the brake pedal, the moving parts in the drum also manipulate the parking brake cable and if one side is sticky, it can cause a noise.

the star gear is what lets the system self-adjust as the brake shoes wear down. a broken gear can affect how hard the shoes push against the drum.

Do your brakes make the noise ALL the time?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Greg200SE-R said:


> Hey, you got a lot of good suggestions but here's one more thing to check if nothing else works. My previous car did the same thing and it was caused by one of two possible things: the star gear in the drum is broken (mine had one point of gear missing) or the PARKING brake cable was sticking.
> 
> whenever you push the brake pedal, the moving parts in the drum also manipulate the parking brake cable and if one side is sticky, it can cause a noise.
> 
> ...


Yes but when warm, not cold, or maybe don’t brake as hard when cold? 
Always noisy when slowing down under 30mph, worst around 20 mph. can’t hear it at higher speed. sound frequency goes with road speed. I think this is why people suspect the drums. 
I replaced the front calipers and Rotors when going to the AD22VF's and noise did not change. 
Note my comment I could not make the noise with the Emergency brake. 
Hence the conclusion this was definitely a rear Drum brake problem. 
Will keep looking.......


----------

